# ماهي المواد الأوولية لصنع مادة السيلكون



## عضو1 (29 يناير 2007)

الأخوة أعضاء المنتدى تحية طيبة وبعد لدي سؤال عن مادة السيلكون ماهي المواد الأوولية لصنع مادة السيلكون وما هي خطوات الطبيق للحصول على شريحة متكاملة تستخدم في الطاقة الشمسية أو عددة استخدامات أخرى وهل هي من أشباه الموصلات أو النواقل وجزاكم الله خير 

أخوكم أبو سليمان :81:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (29 يناير 2007)

حسب معلوماتي السليكون مادة أولية ولا تصنع لكن مشكلتها أن موجودة في الطبيعة على صورة

أكسيد سليكون فكرة الخلايا الشمسية هي فصل السيليكون عن الأكسيد

للأسف ليس لدي معلومات كافية كيميائيا عن هذه العملية لكن في احدى دروس الطاقة المتجددة

التي طرحتها ذكرت اسم الجهاز الذي يقوم بهذه العملية

يمكنك مراجعة الدروس 6 و 7 و 8

شكرا لسؤالك

أتمنى ممن لديه علم في هذا المجال أن لا يبخل


----------



## أحمد المنصور (3 فبراير 2007)

السيلكون عنصر وموجود قي الطبقات الخارجية للأرض بنسبة 27% وزنًا. وكونه عنصرًا يجعل سؤال الأخ غريبا.


----------



## يوسف العراقي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
الشرح النظري لتحضير السليكون: يختزل الرمل الأبيض النقي بمسحوق الفحم بحرارة درجة 950 م بمعزل عن الهواء، لكي يأخذ الفحم أوكسجينه من الرمل (وهو أوكسيد السليكون) فالناتج هو سليكون غير نقي يستخدم لصنع سبائك مع الحديد وغيره، 
والمستعمل في الألكترونيات نقي جدا جدا لكي يتم التحكم في نسبة الشوائب المضافة ونوعها، وتنقية السليكون يكون بتفاعل السليكون غير النقي مع اليود لإنتاج يوديد السليكون، ثم يعزي الناتج عن الشوائب بالبلورة، ثم بالتحليل الكهربائي ليوديد السليكون ينتج السليكون النقي مع مراعاة الاتعتناء بظروف التفاعل والتحليل الكهربائي من الشوائب


----------



## nassernet (31 مايو 2009)

الاخ محمد الكردي من اين يمكن الحصول علي الدروس 6 7 8 التي دكرتها
ولكم جزيل الشكر
​


----------



## REACTOR (31 مايو 2009)

يوسف العراقي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم
> الشرح النظري لتحضير السليكون: يختزل الرمل الأبيض النقي بمسحوق الفحم بحرارة درجة 950 م بمعزل عن الهواء، لكي يأخذ الفحم أوكسجينه من الرمل (وهو أوكسيد السليكون) فالناتج هو سليكون غير نقي يستخدم لصنع سبائك مع الحديد وغيره،
> والمستعمل في الألكترونيات نقي جدا جدا لكي يتم التحكم في نسبة الشوائب المضافة ونوعها، وتنقية السليكون يكون بتفاعل السليكون غير النقي مع اليود لإنتاج يوديد السليكون، ثم يعزي الناتج عن الشوائب بالبلورة، ثم بالتحليل الكهربائي ليوديد السليكون ينتج السليكون النقي مع مراعاة الاتعتناء بظروف التفاعل والتحليل الكهربائي من الشوائب



اجابة وافية جدا شكرا لك ...........و احب ان اضيف ان رمال مصر تستوردها اليابان بالاف الاطنان بسعر رخيص جدا و ترجع للاسواق العالمية كمنتجات الكترونية و الواح شمسية باضعاف مضاعفة للسعر الاصلي


----------



## nassernet (7 يونيو 2009)

*الاخ محمد الكردي من اين يمكن الحصول علي الدروس 6 7 8 التي دكرتها
ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------

